# powermatic PM-701, works great for me



## dday

I have a question about these tools. Do they have more torque or something than a drill press? Could you buy a set of mortising chisels and do the same thing on your benchtop drill press?


----------



## pintodeluxe

Nice review. I really like dedicated tools that do a great job and make life easier. I have two mortisers in the shop and use them regularly. This machine should serve you well.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I have a question about these tools. Do they have more torque or something than a drill press? Could you buy a set of mortising chisels and do the same thing on your benchtop drill press?
> 
> - dday


My experience from years past; re; drill press after market was not good. These dedicated bench top models do work. I own a Delta and compared to the aftermarket no comparison. But now I have chosen dowels over mortise and tennion.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Agree the PM701 is a great bench top tool! It is a dedicated mortising machine designed for maximum leverage and rigidity required for mortising. My only regret for new owners is that Forest City is no longer in business since I consider their hollow mortising bits the best.


----------



## 280305

I have had mine for about five years, and it has been a great machine for me. Since it is a "one-trick-pony", it sits unused sometimes. But when it is needed, it is just what I need. It's kind of like a fire extinguisher is a "one-trick-pony".


----------



## ChuckC

Congratulations on your purchase!
I've had this mortiser for about 3-4 years and its been wonderful to have. I use the PM bits and they have been great too. I have no complaints.

I don't see how you can give a bad review (or lower mark) based on it being a one trick pony. It does exactly what it's advertised to do, and does it well.


----------



## kennymac

> Congratulations on your purchase!
> I ve had this mortiser for about 3-4 years and its been wonderful to have. I use the PM bits and they have been great too. I have no complaints.
> 
> I don t see how you can give a bad review (or lower mark) based on it being a one trick pony. It does exactly what it s advertised to do, and does it well.
> 
> - ChuckC
> 
> Just used it again, and I love it. I did find that review, it was on the woodcraft site. In hindsight I may have misrepresented the review. It appears the reviewer was wishing he had gotten the bigger floor mount mortiser as he was having trouble with cutting mortises larger than the capacity of the bench top model. I dunno, I think this machine is great for what it is designed to do. Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## runswithscissors

I have the Delta version. I recently had to cut some 1/2" through mortises (7/8" beech), and that was about the capacity limit for it. In fact, I slide a pipe persuader over the handle for more leverage. Had to make 48 mortises, and was concerned I might break something with the extra stress I was putting on it, but it came through okay.

For edge mortises in 3/4" material, I prefer the 5/16" chisel over the 1/4". The tenons are stronger, and the walls of the mortise are still plenty substantial.

The reason the dedicated mortiser is superior to the DP adaptor is that you can apply a lot more force. I tried Grizzly's version, and though I was able to make mortises with it, it was barely satisfactory.


----------



## RJweb

I lived in philly and that school is excellent. Your work is a real chraftsman and would love to see when you are done. Sorry I have no input on your new toy, and dealing with downingtown woodcraft is a plus, good luck with your schooling. They don't have any good cabinet schools here in Texas, thx RJ


----------



## TheFridge

Good to hear. I've been considering a mortiser.


----------



## ssnvet

Consider getting a diamond sharpening cone to hone the chisels.

I picked up a set a few years ago and it makes keeping the chisels sharp a breeze.

You really need to keep your chisels sharp to cut clean mortises in hard wood.


----------



## kennymac

> Consider getting a diamond sharpening cone to hone the chisels.
> 
> I picked up a set a few years ago and it makes keeping the chisels sharp a breeze.
> 
> You really need to keep your chisels sharp to cut clean mortises in hard wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Thanks for the tip. The mortiser came with a diamond sharpening cone, which I didn't know until I got home and unpackaged it. I also bought the Wood River mortising chisel sharpening kit when I got the mortiser but I have yet to break it out. I saw the video that the woodwhisperer put out about hollow chisel mortisers and he recommended the sharpening kit. Between the two I plan to keep these chisels tuned up nicely.


----------



## ssnvet

The design of the bench top mortisers hasn't changed much over the years… What I think distinguishes the good ones is:

1. Motor runs at 1,725 rpm (vs. 3,450). The slower speed motors cost more, but they are much less prone to burn up the auger bits and chisels.

2. The quality of the chisels used.

3. A fence/hold down system that actually works.

It looks like Powermatic got all of these right.


----------

